# 5wt for Reds



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

There was a thread on here several months ago on this very subject.....should be able to search and find it. I won't reiterate my opinion on this.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Fished a 5wt all last summer for small slot sized reds. It was fun. Never really felt undergunned, never lost any fish due to equipment limitations. It was nice to be able to drop small flies on spooky fish in tight shallow ponds and small creeks that don't have water in them during the fall and winter months. 

I will say I kept most fish for the dinner table that were caught on the 5wt. I didn't notice any fish being in danger of dying if released and the ones that did get released swam off quite well. 

Just be smart about it, don't go throwing a 5wt at fish and fighting them for 20 minutes and expect them to swim off without issue. But if you're going to eat them...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Royal Wulff make a great 5 wt. saltwater line....


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

So I just skimmed through the November topic, and it looks like a 5wt was put together just for this that has a fighting butt. I'm not opposed to a 6wt either, and it might put less stress on the fish. So let's do this.

Any suggestions for a 6wt setup (Rod,reel, and line)?


----------



## Kline69 (Nov 25, 2015)

JappyFish said:


> So I just skimmed through the November topic, and it looks like a 5wt was put together just for this that has a fighting butt. I'm not opposed to a 6wt either, and it might put less stress on the fish. So let's do this.
> 
> Any suggestions for a 6wt setup (Rod,reel, and line)?


I have a 6wt setup I'll let go of for the right price. Sage xi3 with a Galvan T-6 in black spooled with Rio Redfish line.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

JappyFish said:


> So I just skimmed through the November topic, and it looks like a 5wt was put together just for this that has a fighting butt. I'm not opposed to a 6wt either, and it might put less stress on the fish. So let's do this.
> 
> Any suggestions for a 6wt setup (Rod,reel, and line)?


Doesn't Marshfly make a 5? Also it's made here in the great state of Tx


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

WillW said:


> Doesn't Marshfly make a 5? Also it's made here in the great state of Tx


They make a 5 and a 6.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Kline69, how much?

Jappyfish, there are some decent deals out there for good, clean, used outfits out there if you are on a budjet.

I like the saltwater version of a 6wt better than a 5wt for what you are doing, unless you are also going to use it in the hills for rainbows, then if you are only trying to stay will one rod, go with a 5wt. If not the rainbow thing, and are looking for something new on a budjet, then consider looking at a saltwater TFO BVK 6wt with the butt, a 3-Tand TF-70 and a Rio Redfish line. I thing for a reasonably priced rod, that 6wt BVK feels lighter than a lot of rods out there and will also make a good spotted sea trout rod for the flats if the wind is not blowing. It would also be a fun rod for beach snook. I'm playing around with that reel above and it's very well built, has a silky smooth drag and is extremely light. Also, that BVK loves a Rio Redfish line.


----------



## Kline69 (Nov 25, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Kline69, how much?
> 
> Jappyfish, there are some decent deals out there for good, clean, used outfits out there if you are on a budjet.
> 
> I like the saltwater version of a 6wt better than a 5wt for what you are doing, unless you are also going to use it in the hills for rainbows, then if you are only trying to stay will one rod, go with a 5wt. If not the rainbow thing, and are looking for something new on a budjet, then consider looking at a saltwater TFO BVK 6wt with the butt, a 3-Tand TF-70 and a Rio Redfish line. I thing for a reasonably priced rod, that 6wt BVK feels lighter than a lot of rods out there and will also make a good spotted sea trout rod for the flats if the wind is not blowing. It would also be a fun rod for beach snook. I'm playing around with that reel above and it's very well built, has a silky smooth drag and is extremely light. Also, that BVK loves a Rio Redfish line.


$700 obo. Send me your number and I'll text pics. Reel was used one time in freshwater and the rod has been used less than half a dozen times. It's a clean setup.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

My next setup will likely be a 6wt. It is very tough to find a 6 wt with a fighting butt for less than $300 (that's not made in China) Deciding between a Colton slipstream xs or tfo mangrove. Possibly a marsh fly journeyman. Sierra trading post had lamson gurus in size 2 on sale for $160


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I've got a 6 wt. BVK paired with a tibor tail water CL. Absolutely love the set up and have never felt under gunned because of gear. Obviously not targeting large fish with this setup, but it sure does make smaller fish a lot more fun!


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

i'd look for a 6 as well. 

lots of lovely 6 wits for the salt these days...
sage salt, one or method
scott meridian... 

All lovely and light with enough back bone just incase....


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone thrown the echo ion xl? It's reasonably priced.


----------



## BHSr (Apr 13, 2016)

Your might look at the Sage Approach, new, or Orvis Access, used, the new series has gone up. Sage Approach is reasonably priced, and the mid to tip-flex should be ok.
I use my 8wt Orvis, Access and 6Wt Sage XI2 in the Texas Back-lakes. I caught most of my fish on my 6wt. Everyone says I am too light, but it works when the wind is below 15. I have a new 7wt Sage Approach that I have not used in the Salt yet, but I plan too. It is all about the wind. On windy days, the heavier line cast much better than the lite lines. Of course if you have the sun and wind at your back, the light rods will cast well.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I will chime in here. I have a good friend that has progressed to using a 5 wt for reds a lot of the time and if the fish are more than 24" or so it takes him nearly twice as long to land the fish. We have caught a lot of fish together but once the fish is hooked and makes the initial run I usually like to land them and get to the next bite. 
Last week I used a Sage One 6 wt for the first time on a 25" or so red and that is really about all the fish the 6 wt is made for. Six pounds of bronze blue tailed fight put the super light One on notice. Big tailing trout are also a good target for the six.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

BHSr said:


> Your might look at the Sage Approach, new, or Orvis Access, used, the new series has gone up. Sage Approach is reasonably priced, and the mid to tip-flex should be ok.
> I use my 8wt Orvis, Access and 6Wt Sage XI2 in the Texas Back-lakes. I caught most of my fish on my 6wt. Everyone says I am too light, but it works when the wind is below 15. I have a new 7wt Sage Approach that I have not used in the Salt yet, but I plan too. It is all about the wind. On windy days, the heavier line cast much better than the lite lines. Of course if you have the sun and wind at your back, the light rods will cast well.


I was very interested in the Sage Approach, but the 6 wt is not available with a fighting butt. The Pulse is available in 6 wt with butt, but is a little faster action (not necessarily a bad thing) and $100 more. In the $400-500 range I think a Scott Tidal would be tops on my list.


----------



## BHSr (Apr 13, 2016)

I went with the Sage Approach 7Wt because of the fighting butt, plus I was in need of a 7wt. Scott is a good rod, just more than $300, that was my budget. I just do not have any of the Echo Rods yet in my quiver. I have seen a lot of their advertisement's and videos, by Tim Rajeff. They are certainly a god rod. I think I was also looking for a little slower rod. Most of mine are fast tip, and I wanted more of a mid-flex, to slow my cast down some. My 7wt is not an exclusive salt water rod, but I plan on keeping freshwater on it certainly when I get to the doc, but sometimes even on the boat. I also ended up getting a Reddington Rise7/8 reel, also in the budget class. I just have so many, I have to look hard to fit the house hold budget these days. When going after Reds, I usually take 6 through 8, or will soon. Mid-June for me when I retire. I am currently woking in Anchorage, so Steelhead are on my mind right now. 
I actually joined this Blog to look for Sperry Skiff when I retie. Not much here on his website, so far. Hard to figure out if he is still in business, from his web. Lefty Kregh makes good roads also, and guaranteed. IF I was stuck on a 5wt, I'd look at salt water series rods and see if they have any that small. I think 6wt may be the best option's out there. Good Luck.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

I have a TFO TICR-X in the classified section that is a 6wt with fighting butt. Used if for reds paired with a fwx perfect combo


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

As sjrobin pointed out the 5wt can put some extra stress on the fish. In the months where the water is cool they can probably tolerate the extra fight. When the water is hot in the dead of summer the 5wt seems like a good way to unintentionally kill a fish, especially anything mid 20 inch +


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Also forgot to mention there are very limited line choices for a 5wt that will stand up to summer heat. Most of the 5wt lines are braided core with a really supple coating designed for cold water. These lines don't cast particularly well in the heat, they feel like a wet noodle.

Here are the line choices that I was able to find on a recent hunt for my own 5wt. 

Rio bonefish quick shooter - overweight
Wulff btt
sa bonefish
and that's about it.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

I use a Sage Method 691-4 for Snook when the conditions are right. The Method and One 691 (both have fighting butts) are good options but I would also look at the Scott Meridian in 6 as well. 

I use my Method 6 with a Nautilus NVG-6/7 and Wulff Bermuda TT. This is about one of best matched rod, reel, line combinations I have ever fished. 

Fished the outfit this morning and landed 9ea 20-24" snook. I have been very tempted to use my Sage One 5 for this same fishing but I can't convince myself to do it. The 6 is the perfect compromise to still be sporty, handle a little wind, make delicate presentations, but lean on fish when needed.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I can build you custom 5wt or 6wt for reds. Let me know if interested, See southlandflyco on instagram. I build for a shop in Blue Ridge Ga. Catch up to 16lbs browns on my 4wt with fighting butt. I was just there last week and caught a 10lb and 13lb rainbow on my 4wt.

I ruteniely catch slot reds on my 4wt.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

BayStYat said:


> I can build you custom 5wt or 6wt for reds. Let me know if interested, See southlandflyco on instagram. I build for a shop in Blue Ridge Ga. Catch up to 16lbs browns on my 4wt with fighting butt. I was just there last week and caught a 10lb and 13lb rainbow on my 4wt.
> 
> I ruteniely catch slot reds on my 4wt.


I checked out those instagram pics. Not only does this guy have an amazing kitchen in his house. He's got another great kitchen _outside_ his house too. Haha, that oven is pretty sick.
You getting into the rod building business? If so, send me some info on a 6 wt.

Also, how do you ruteniely catch a fish? I'm not familiar with that particular method.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

pt448 said:


> I checked out those instagram pics. Not only does this guy have an amazing kitchen in his house. He's got another great kitchen _outside_ his house too. Haha, that oven is pretty sick.
> You getting into the rod building business? If so, send me some info on a 6 wt.
> 
> Also, how do you ruteniely catch a fish? I'm not familiar with that particular method.


hahah sorry, on my phone.......

that outside kitchen is my brothers


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

I have a TFO Mangrove that was custom made with an ALPS reel seat, Nautilus FWX 5/6. If you decide to have one made the build kits are only $150.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Just to pull on my buddies chain. Just because you can catch a redfish on a 5 weight (or 4) doesn't mean you should. It really boils down to this question. If you are out fishing for slots with your 5 wt and a 30+" fish comes crawling along are you going to pass on the shot? If you can resist the temptation then by all means a light rod is a hoot for smaller fish.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> As sjrobin pointed out the 5wt can put some extra stress on the fish. In the months where the water is cool they can probably tolerate the extra fight. When the water is hot in the dead of summer the 5wt seems like a good way to unintentionally kill a fish, especially anything mid 20 inch +


This is a subject that we can save for a different thread.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I fished with a 5WT for a little while, but I killed a few fish because I could not get them in fast enough. 6Wt is the minimum for me, and I only fish it where I know there arent any big ones. Above 8lbs or so and they are tough to land with out killing them on the 6.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Backwater said:


> This is a subject that we can save for a different thread.


Why? The subject is 5wt for reds.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It's a fact that when the water gets hot in the summer the fish tire quicker and tend to roll over if you play them too long. Taking a toothpick to a bull fight seems irresponsible on our part just to make the fight more sporting. If you plan on eating them then no big deal.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> It's a fact that when the water gets hot in the summer the fish tire quicker and tend to roll over if you play them too long. Taking a toothpick to a bull fight seems irresponsible on our part just to make the fight more sporting. If you plan on eating them then no big deal.


I was just saying that particular subject can be dealt with in it's own thread, instead of getting off base on which 5 or 6wt would be good for the guy. Yes, that subject does have merit to talk about and I am guilty many times over for going off topic. I just thought it would serve that topic better having it's own thread instead of getting lost in a 5wt conversation.


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

Great thread if I do say so myself.

Let's not go south with it though. I think I'm going to look into a 6wt combo!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

BayStYat said:


> I can build you custom 5wt or 6wt for reds. Let me know if interested, See southlandflyco on instagram. I build for a shop in Blue Ridge Ga. Catch up to 16lbs browns on my 4wt with fighting butt. I was just there last week and caught a 10lb and 13lb rainbow on my 4wt.
> 
> I ruteniely catch slot reds on my 4wt.


Dang, I'd love to hold a 16lb brown in my hands. Definitely on my bucket list! How'd those fish get so big in Geeogha? Grits, bacon and swim in good ole southern sweet tea?? Ha!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Dang, I'd love to hold a 16lb brown in my hands. Definitely on my bucket list! How'd those fish get so big in Geeogha? Grits, bacon and swim in good ole southern sweet tea?? Ha!


BW,

Blue Ridge is a special place. The fish are huge. Check of flyshopco on instagram. Will Taylor is the owner and a fine gentleman. Look at the pics of his guided trips. 

Anybody that wants to catch monster trout in the south, contact Will Taylor at @flyshopco.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Does Will Taylor let you keep trout to eat?

Also a fighting butt is easy to add to any light rod. If you're not up to it I'm sure BayStYat would do it for you.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

bananabob said:


> Does Will Taylor let you keep trout to eat?
> 
> Also a fighting butt is easy to add to any light rod. If you're not up to it I'm sure BayStYat would do it for you.


There are other streams that have some put and take stocking but the private water is C&R. And freshwater trout aren't really that great to eat, depending on their diet, anyway.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> There are other streams that have some put and take stocking but the private water is C&R. And freshwater trout aren't really that great to eat, depending on their diet, anyway.


This, coming from a guy that refuses to eat poul'deau gumbo.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

GulfCoast said:


> This, coming from a guy that refuses to eat poul'deau gumbo.


Who wants to eat coot when you can have all the green heads you want!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Who wants to eat coot when you can have all the green heads you want!


You need some cajun in your life!


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

So fresh water trout frequently are spectacular eating - grilled with salt and pepper. 
I put 98% back in the water - but occasionally supplement my table fair with these fine creatures.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

GulfCoast said:


> This, coming from a guy that refuses to eat poul'deau gumbo.


I would try it but most likely politely spit that crap out and take a BIG swig of my beer. 


Backwater said:


> Who wants to eat coot when you can have all the green heads you want!


I don't eat a lot of them either but I do have one way to fix them that is dang tasty. Most I give to a buddy who can't hunt anymore and he and his wife love duck.



BayStYat said:


> You need some cajun in your life!


There is plenty of cajun in my life, shoot I live in the sky , I love blackened redfish, and trout with shrimp etoufee, but I sure as hell don't need any poul' deau.....


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

jamie said:


> So fresh water trout frequently are spectacular eating - grilled with salt and pepper.
> I put 98% back in the water - but occasionally supplement my table fair with these fine creatures.


Trout are fine and can be pretty good. The key as you know, is to get them when the water is really cold and they have been feasting on scuds or freshwater shrimp. Still they don't hold a candle to most saltwater fish for eating.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

..... [/QUOTE]


ifsteve said:


> I would try it but most likely politely spit that crap out and take a BIG swig of my beer. .
> 
> 
> There is plenty of cajun in my life, shoot I live in the sky , I love blackened redfish, and trout with shrimp etoufee, but I sure as hell don't need any poul' deau.....


MANY MANY stories of Chaps with that same mind state......... and 99.9% of the time they either , A.) quietly shoot and keep them to cook with, mysteriously don't give em to me anymore......but in conversation "curious" about the recipes or B.) which is even better....... when they sneak to the pot for seconds.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Gulf Coast....I am willing to try most anything including your coot gumbo. And if it is as good as you claim then I will humbly eat crow (that has to be better than coot.....lol).


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

wasnt trying to jack the thread so will try and contribute something more than I told you so Steve....... hahahaha

Yat builds gorgeous rods ! luckily I live close and have had the pleasure of fishing a few of his recent builds. his expression and eye for detail sets the bar extremely high. From the material combination and shape used for the hand lathed grips, to the maticulously spun wraps on each guide. His style is super clean evolved classic, keeps it gentleman like, but still knows we are in 2016. as far as performance goes, it is surely NOT substituted for beauty, I can promise you Turning heads is what his Builds do..... to humans and fish alike.

I will be having one done in the next week or two by him (waiting on handle material)

can't wait........


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> Gulf Coast....I am willing to try most anything including your coot gumbo. And if it is as good as you claim then I will humbly eat crow (that has to be better than coot.....lol).


hahaha


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

as far as 5wt'ing in salt. if you have slot areas and water temp isn't high. its great. right rod and right line of course. been doing it for past few years. you can have lots of fun while being conservative. 

landed many on 3-5-6wts. only can remember onetime where the water temp was bit high and took a while to get a 30" girl back in shape for her release. after that I payed close attention to the water temp.

throwing huge rods and huge dumpy flys sometimes gets, well....... presentation is everything right? 
change it up if conditions allow you. smaller flies smaller tippet smaller rod. I call it the conservative challenge.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

GulfCoast said:


> as far as 5wt'ing in salt. if you have slot areas and water temp isn't high. its great. right rod and right line of course. been doing it for past few years. you can have lots of fun while being conservative.
> 
> landed many on 3-5-6wts. only can remember onetime where the water temp was bit high and took a while to get a 30" girl back in shape for her release. after that I payed close attention to the water temp.
> 
> ...


And herein lies the issue. It is not as simple as taking some time to revive a fish. Albeit that is certainly the right thing to do. Dont be mislead. Just because a fish swims off nicely doesn't mean it will survive. If they have too much lactic acid built up then its trouble. So have fun with those light outfits but please be judicious in their use.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have caught plenty of fish on the 5wt and we haven't killed a single one. Again, we use high quality reels with high quality drags to put the brakes on the fish. From 20lb tarpon to 30" redfish, 7lb bones, to big 30" brown trout, no problems landing any of these fish in a timely manner and release them to swim again. 

Royal Wulff makes a great saltwater 5wt line that is what we have been throwing in both warm and cold water and I love it.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Anyone thrown the echo ion xl? It's reasonably priced.


Any reviews?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

T Bone said:


> Any reviews?


I've thrown a variety of Echos a few years ago. Tim R is an awesome fly caster and I have tons of respect for the guy (of course, his bro too). I like the price point. There is nothing appealing to the rods tho. Nothing special to look at. That being said, who cares what it looks like, as long as it fishes nicely and throws well. Better yet, if it has an exception feeling about the rod, then even better. But my end feeling about the whole line up was.... "they are a fly rod that throws line!" End of story. Nothing exceptional about them, nothing that stands out and nothing that makes them special over other rods. As a matter of fact, there are some better rods out there within the same price point, IMO.

That being said, they are not all that bad of a rod and will serve it's purpose. More of a pickup truck of a rod, that works. Some will really like how it feels and some will shrug their shoulders after casting one or 2 of them, and then move on to the next rod mfg to try.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> And herein lies the issue. It is not as simple as taking some time to revive a fish. Albeit that is certainly the right thing to do. Dont be mislead. Just because a fish swims off nicely doesn't mean it will survive. If they have too much lactic acid built up then its trouble. So have fun with those light outfits but please be judicious in their use.


yes I understand about lactic acid and over exertion basically oxygen deprived muscles causing lactic acid to build up or "ferment" causing the fish to cramp and "could" render it from swimming and breathing properly and so on..... happens to many fish and crustacians. but we can go back and forth about that another time. I was stating if you generally know the area you are fishing "slot areas" and water temp is NOT bad (low 80's or higher.) have some fun with lighter tackle you CAN get the fish in in a timely fashion as PAINT IN BLACK also stated. 

in all actuality the retrieval time between a 5 and 8 wt on a 28" fish ain't much difference anyway if your paying attention to what your doing. yeah ok throw a 5wt at a 38-44" red and prepare for a long ride and a dead fish. 

but the original post about was about redfish that are basically slot sized which are especially resilient. well, in retrospect.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Let me explain my thoughts/experience with light weight fly rods on bigger fish. When the rod flattens out at the initial run and then stays flat for some/most of the play you are putting resistance on the fish with the reel drag and your wrist, arms, and shoulders. If the rod matches the weight / power of the fish a little better the rod provides more of the resistance instead of your muscles. This is important on those days when you can go plus ten fish on fly rod. Try not to wear yourself out with a light rod. Start the day by landing a couple light then go to the better match up, unless just landing a couple of light rod fish is good for you that day. If you are young and strong it doesn't make a difference to you, just the fish that takes longer to land.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

JappyFish said:


> So I just skimmed through the November topic, and it looks like a 5wt was put together just for this that has a fighting butt. I'm not opposed to a 6wt either, and it might put less stress on the fish. So let's do this.
> 
> Any suggestions for a 6wt setup (Rod,reel, and line)?


I sightfish tailing reds with a TFO 6 wt. and TFO reel. Works great. I also use it for Spanish Mackerel and smaller False Albacore.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

batstyat -- what's your instagram? i want to head up to blue ridge sometime, those are some epic big trout jeebus. 
i'm @stripstruck on instagram also fwiw

i think i posted this in the other 5wt thread, but i caught a bunch last summer on my Epic 580 glass rod--it's damn fun and works great on fish 18-24"ish. I caught one 28" that was definitely too much for the rod, but yea it's a shitload of fun. I like hte SA 5wt bonefish; it's a nice line, not too weight forward (like a Rio would be). Never casted the royal wulff 5wt but sounds nice.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

jsnipes said:


> batstyat -- what's your instagram? i want to head up to blue ridge sometime, those are some epic big trout jeebus.
> i'm @stripstruck on instagram also fwiw
> 
> i think i posted this in the other 5wt thread, but i caught a bunch last summer on my Epic 580 glass rod--it's damn fun and works great on fish 18-24"ish. I caught one 28" that was definitely too much for the rod, but yea it's a shitload of fun. I like hte SA 5wt bonefish; it's a nice line, not too weight forward (like a Rio would be). Never casted the royal wulff 5wt but sounds nice.


i am @southlandflyco


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders (May 9, 2016)

Shadowcast said:


> Royal Wulff make a great 5 wt. saltwater line....


While I concur that Royal Wulff makes great lines, their offering in the 5wt range is to heavy for such a light rod in my opinion.
The current line trend of overweighting lines (by the manufacturer) is troubling, as most lines out of the box are often a class (sometimes more) heavier than standard. Some will argue we need it to keep up with these faster, stiffer rods. But honestly, IMO, if you are accustomed to throwing an 8wt, then a 5 will feel like a noodle with an overly heavy line.
This was the case when I got my 5wt saltwater setup. I lined it with SA bonefish in 5wt, and man did it feel slow. So slow I was disappointed.
I found Monic lines, in 5wt, and it is a true 140 grain 5wt. Perfect for my rod/cast style. Made my set up feel like the rocket launcher I wanted it to be.
I would recommend trying as many as possible, your shop should have some offerings for you to test (hopefully, there aren't that many salt 5 lines out there) and see what feels best to you before purchasing.
Good luck.

Tight lines.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Capt. TJ Saunders said:


> While I concur that Royal Wulff makes great lines, their offering in the 5wt range is to heavy for such a light rod in my opinion.
> The current line trend of overweighting lines (by the manufacturer) is troubling, as most lines out of the box are often a class (sometimes more) heavier than standard. Some will argue we need it to keep up with these faster, stiffer rods. But honestly, IMO, if you are accustomed to throwing an 8wt, then a 5 will feel like a noodle with an overly heavy line.
> This was the case when I got my 5wt saltwater setup. I lined it with SA bonefish in 5wt, and man did it feel slow. So slow I was disappointed.
> I found Monic lines, in 5wt, and it is a true 140 grain 5wt. Perfect for my rod/cast style. Made my set up feel like the rocket launcher I wanted it to be.
> ...


what rod are you using?


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders (May 9, 2016)

BayStYat said:


> what rod are you using?


my 5wt set up is the Clutch Archipelago, matched with a Hatch 5+.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Capt. TJ Saunders said:


> While I concur that Royal Wulff makes great lines, their offering in the 5wt range is to heavy for such a light rod in my opinion.
> The current line trend of overweighting lines (by the manufacturer) is troubling, as most lines out of the box are often a class (sometimes more) heavier than standard. Some will argue we need it to keep up with these faster, stiffer rods. But honestly, IMO, if you are accustomed to throwing an 8wt, then a 5 will feel like a noodle with an overly heavy line.
> This was the case when I got my 5wt saltwater setup. I lined it with SA bonefish in 5wt, and man did it feel slow. So slow I was disappointed.
> I found Monic lines, in 5wt, and it is a true 140 grain 5wt. Perfect for my rod/cast style. Made my set up feel like the rocket launcher I wanted it to be.
> ...


How do you know the the 5wt line is to heavy for the rod? Just because its a 5wt doesn't mean its a noodle.


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders (May 9, 2016)

scissorhands said:


> How do you know the the 5wt line is to heavy for the rod? Just because its a 5wt doesn't mean its a noodle.


I'm sorry if I didn't make myself clear. Please allow me to clarify my statement.
I purchased a Clutch Archipelago 5wt, with matching reel for a light saltwater set up. The only line available in saltwater 5 at the time (at the shop I frequent) was a SA bonefish. A line I have liked in larger weight classes. However, in 5wt, SA Bonefish is a 240gr line (which is the standard for a 9 weight). 100 grains heavier than the AFTMA standard for 5wt and it drastically slowed down my rod. To the point I was very disappointed with it. It was not the reaction I felt when I demo-ed the rod, as the line that was on it at that time was a freshwater trout line, of which brand I do not know.
The Royal Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper saltwater line, in 5wt, is 175 grains. Which according to AFTMA standard is a heavy 6wt line (almost a 7 which standard is 185gr.) So I did not attempt it, not wanting to spend $89 on another disappointment.
When I found Monic lines, their offering in saltwater 5wt, was a 140gr weight line. True to AFTMA standard. I immediately tried it and was blown away by the difference. The lighter, weight class true line made the rod I purchased feel sharp, crisp, responsive. Exactly what I purchased when I demo-ed the rod. I had no problem casting close at 40' or making surprisingly accurate 70' casts (to the Frisbees in the yard). Exactly how I wanted the rod to act when I cast it.

The dynamics of an 8wt versus a 5 are going to be completely different. An 8wt with off the shelf, "standard" weight heavy lines, will react differently than a 5wt with the same weight differences in line. There is more graphite and strength in the M1 and M2 sections of an 8, making it inherently stiffer. The 5 weight, any 5 weight is a lighter rod. Scales tell us that. Its not just because its a 5, but because there is less rod material. Less stiffening graphite. Thus more flex into the butt section of the rod with a heavier line. More butt section bend during casting = a slower feeling rod. As my friend tells me often "I don't make the rules, its f%#&@! physics". Manufacturers spend countless hours at deflection boards figuring this stuff out so we can have that magic wand to use to cast to fish. The current trend to make "faster" action rods has led to, and forced line manufacturers to upweight their lines in order for the average caster (of which I am one) to feel comfortable casting these stiffer blanks. The problem occurs when production fly lines are made heavier into the low weight class ranges. 5-6 and sometimes 7. Lines rated in these classes are often heavy 8wt, 9wt and sometimes 10wt lines according to the AFTMA standards. (Especially the 7's, SA Bonefish for example is 290gr as a 7wt, which according to the "standard" is 10 grains heavier than a 10wt). This drastically changes the rod manufacturer's intended action of the blank. Slowing it way down.

So I can safely surmise that a 5wt thrown with a line that is rated lower (a 5wt with an actual grain weight of say a 7) than its actual grain weight will feel much slower than an 8wt, thus the noodle reference.

When it is all said an done, we all practice insanity. Waving a graphite wand in the air, slinging some combination of fur and feathers tied to a hook, trying to feed fish. Its supposed to be fun. At least I want it to be. I apologize if my input ruffled any hackles among the thread. Just trying to add my experience to help out.

Tight Lines all.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Capt. TJ Saunders said:


> I'm sorry if I didn't make myself clear. Please allow me to clarify my statement.
> I purchased a Clutch Archipelago 5wt, with matching reel for a light saltwater set up. The only line available in saltwater 5 at the time (at the shop I frequent) was a SA bonefish. A line I have liked in larger weight classes. However, in 5wt, SA Bonefish is a 240gr line (which is the standard for a 9 weight). 100 grains heavier than the AFTMA standard for 5wt and it drastically slowed down my rod. To the point I was very disappointed with it. It was not the reaction I felt when I demo-ed the rod, as the line that was on it at that time was a freshwater trout line, of which brand I do not know.
> The Royal Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper saltwater line, in 5wt, is 175 grains. Which according to AFTMA standard is a heavy 6wt line (almost a 7 which standard is 185gr.) So I did not attempt it, not wanting to spend $89 on another disappointment.
> When I found Monic lines, their offering in saltwater 5wt, was a 140gr weight line. True to AFTMA standard. I immediately tried it and was blown away by the difference. The lighter, weight class true line made the rod I purchased feel sharp, crisp, responsive. Exactly what I purchased when I demo-ed the rod. I had no problem casting close at 40' or making surprisingly accurate 70' casts (to the Frisbees in the yard). Exactly how I wanted the rod to act when I cast it.
> ...


Just got off the phone with SA and they said that their SA Bone fish 5wt is true 140gr (AFTMA standard) I have the SA 5wt bonefish line on a Batson RX8 5wt 8'6" fast action blank and have no issues with it being slow.

casting stroke is a variable

Directly for SA website

SA BONEFISH 
LINE WEIGHT HEAD LENGTH TOTAL LENGTH GRAIN WEIGHT*
WF-5-F 33.7’ / 10,3m 100.0’ / 30.5m 140gr / 9,1g
WF-6-F 35.5’ / 10,8m 100.0’ / 30.5m 160gr / 10,4g
WF-7-F 37.5’ / 11,4m 100.0’ / 30.5m 185gr / 12,0g
WF-8-F 39.7’ / 12,1m 100.0’ / 30.5m 210gr / 13,6g
WF-9-F 41.8’ / 12,8m 100.0’ / 30.5m 240gr / 15,6g


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders (May 9, 2016)

BayStYat said:


> Just got off the phone with SA and they said that their SA Bone fish 5wt is true 140gr (AFTMA standard) I have the SA 5wt bonefish line on a Batson RX8 5wt 8'6" fast action blank and have no issues with it being slow.
> 
> casting stroke is a variable
> 
> ...


I'm sure that is what they said, however, when measured, both by myself and through a second source (admittedly not highly scientific, nor laboratory quality) SA Mastery Bonefish line weighed in at a skinny 290 grains.
Don't know what to tell you. Like I said, that's my experience that I was hoping to share.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Capt. TJ Saunders said:


> I'm sure that is what they said, however, when measured, both by myself and through a second source (admittedly not highly scientific, nor laboratory quality) SA Mastery Bonefish line weighed in at a skinny 290 grains.
> Don't know what to tell you. Like I said, that's my experience that I was hoping to share.


I am not saying that your info is wrong, just wanted to state what SA said over the phone. Seems a bit strange for a line company like SA to make a 5wt line the gr of 9wt.


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders (May 9, 2016)

BayStYat said:


> I am not saying that your info is wrong, just wanted to state what SA said over the phone. Seems a bit strange for a line company like SA to make a 5wt line the gr of 9wt.


You would think, but there are a lot of line companies, RIO, Wulff, SA, etc all making lines that are weight class incorrect according to standard. It is in response to the faster action rods.

BayStYat- you are correct. The new Mastery Bonefish is 140gr/5wt. The box I had was the blue packaging (likely before SA was sold to Orvis)


----------

